# Let's Corrupt Theatergeek (She wants to learn American slang)



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

As was mentioned in another thread, Theatergeek does not understand a lot of American slang due to her upbringing. She also mentioned that she really wants to be "corrupted" by slang. 

So, here is the thread to introduce her to American or regional slang. If you know the background of the slang also include it.


Lesson 1: Names for money denominations

fin--five dollar bill
fiver--also five dollar bill
sawbuck--ten dollar bill (so named for a sawhorse which is an X shape and the roman numeral for ten is X)
buck-one dollar bill
2 bits (as in "shave and a haircut, 2 bits")--25 cents (came from the practice of cutting up a dollar coin into 8 parts)
benjamin (as in "all about the benjamins")--100 dollar bill (the one with Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

When Vampyre and I "take a powder," it doesn't mean we are cocaine addicts or have a headache and need some BC headache powder. It means to go away for a while. I *suspect* that it derives from "taking a trip to the powder room." (female bathroom)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh.  "On the lam" means "on the run."  And it does usually imply that you are on the run from the law, though one could be "on the lam" from other gangsters who wish one harm.  See the collected works of Bogart, Cagney and Raft for further education on these two references.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

"Y'all" is Southern for "you all". lol, no, I do not believe the plural for that is "all y'all".



Bacardi Jim said:


> When Vampyre and I "take a powder," it doesn't mean we are cocaine addicts or have a headache and need some BC headache powder. It means to go away for a while. I *suspect* that it derives from "taking a trip to the powder room." (female bathroom)


If BJ and Vampy both head for the ladies room, it's time to make a run for the border. (run for the border = head into another county/state/region/country seeking asylum, freedom, anonymity, or ladies rooms free of Vampy and Bacardi Jim. Also a very old Taco Bell slogan. That works as well.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Hitch = Alfred Hitchcock
hitch = hitchhike
hitch = marry (also "get hitched")
hitch Hitch = marry Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How about the fact that when someone says there is a "fat chance" of that happening or a "slim chance" of that happening, they usually mean the same thing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

"He's good with his hands but numb as a hake," ie, not the sharpest tool in the shed, ie, not too bright, ie, a dim bulb, ie...not very intelligent!

Just a few sandwiches short of a picnic
Just a few beers short of a six pack


L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know how much use this one gets when Paris Hilton isn't talking, but "that's hot" won't always mean temperature. Neither will "that's cool".


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

"Numb as a hake?"  

Never heard that one.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> "He's good with his hands but numb as a hake," ie, not the sharpest tool in the shed, ie, not too bright, ie, a dim bulb, ie...not very intelligent!
> 
> Just a few sandwiches short of a picnic
> Just a few beers short of a six pack
> ...


A few bricks short of a load 
A few cards short of a deck

Another good couple of phrases are: 
Bats in the Belfry

Toys in the Attic

They both mean someone is insane as does insinuating that somebody has "lost their marbles."

Edit: Also, here in California, instead of using those phrases to describe nuttiness we just say someone "must be from Berkeley" but you totally have to live on the west coast to get that one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Not playing with a full deck- indicates someone isn't so smart

Over Yonder - southern slang for over there

I reckon - southern slang for I think

Squirming like a worm in hot ashes - can't be still

Hit the grit and pack the sand - southern slang for leave


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a tidbit of local Michigan slang. 

If you go to a "party" store, you're not going to where they sell balloons and cake. You're going to a convenience store where they generally sell beer and cigarettes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Numb as a hake?"
> 
> Never heard that one.


A new one for your lexicon, BJ.

A hake is a fish and I guess it must be a dumb fish, although I never thought of any fish as particularly smart.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

in hawaii 'da' refers to the/that
'grindz' is food
goodness I forgot a lot


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> A new one for your lexicon, BJ.
> 
> A hake is a fish and I guess it must be a dumb fish, although I never thought of any fish as particularly smart.
> 
> L


Then why do they travel in schools?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

"Drain the lizard" and "Talk to a man about a horse/dog". Both mean visit the restroom.

I don't know if this is strictly American but we use a brand name to speak in generalities:
Xerox = using any copy machine, not just Xerox brand
Coke/Soda/Pop = all mean a carbonated beverage, usage depends on where you are. Coke is mostly Southern, Pop is mid-western


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I now usually say "soda pop" to avoid confusion.  Being from Kansas and having lived in various other places, I found that my native use of "pop" was frequently not understood.  I've adapted.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Running around like a chicken with it's head chopped off - confused, excited, not knowing what to do

Sick as a dog - southern slang for very sick

Supper - slang for dinner

Blind as a bat - can't see well

Hey - Hello
Burn Rubber - take off fast in a car leaving tire marks on the pavement
Dough - money
Like a bull in a china shop - clumsy, not careful
Wack - crazy
You made your bed and now you have to lie in it - made a mistake and you have to deal with it

Shake a leg - hurry up or dance

Once in a blue moon - doesn't happen very often or *never*

When hell freezes over - unlikely whatever you are discussing will ever happen

In a month of Sundays - same as the above


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

If you're going to mention coke/soda and pop, you should also mention Grinder, Hoagie, Hero, Sub, & Submarine. All names for the same type of sandwich.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

“Piece of cake” and “easy as pie” are synonymous meaning “a simple task” but “piece of pie” and “easy as cake” used as an expression mean you don’t know American slang.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Hit the hay or hit the rack= go to bed

craptastic as in "I'm having a craptastic day."  bad or less than good.

grub is food, not larvi

carry can mean take as in "Let me carry you to the store."(southern)

Sick can mean cool or spectacular as in "That car is sick."

Don't worry if all this is confusing, it confuses me to.  It's just nucking futs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> If BJ and Vampy both head for the ladies room, it's time to make a run for the border. (run for the border = head into another county/state/region/country seeking asylum, freedom, anonymity, or ladies rooms free of Vampy and Bacardi Jim. Also a very old Taco Bell slogan. That works as well.)












^^^ They were on the lam.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

“Cop a yewie” - means make a U-turn; usually used when giving directions to the driver (“Yo, bro, cop a yewie at the next light.”)  Also sometimes said as “bang a yewie” or “bang out a yewie.”


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Yo - hey, yes or anykind of affirmative. Its a northeast usa slang (Philadelphia , NYC etc).
Nitey nite - good night
lame - something not popular. weak is also used as in "This movie is lame." or "This movie is weak".
TMI - too much information as in saying something too personal.
Wanna - want to
Dunno - does not know
Didja - did you as in "Didja eat yet?"
Fixin' to - southern slang for about to go do something as in "I'm fixin' to read my kindle"
Yeppers - another form of Yep means Yes.
Beyond a shadow of a doubt - means the person is very sure about something.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Then why do they travel in schools?


Why is it called "the terminal"? Why is it always "the final approach"? 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> If you're going to mention coke/soda and pop, you should also mention Grinder, Hoagie, Hero, Sub, & Submarine. All names for the same type of sandwich.


In Maine, they're Italians and the beverage is a tonic.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In Maine, they're Italians and the beverage is a tonic.
> 
> L


Subs are called "Italians"? Jeez, good to know. If I ever go to Maine I think I'd be worried about someone trying to eat me!

"Hey Bob, you hungry?"

"Yeah, let's go get some Italians!"

Yikes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> ...I'd be worried about someone trying to *eat me*!


I think I'll leave this little bit of slang alone...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In Maine, they're Italians and the beverage is a tonic.
> 
> L


In Philly its Hoagies and Sodas.
In Louisiana is Po'boys and Cokes(no matter what type of soda).


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think I'll leave this little bit of slang alone...


Now Jim, get that mind out of the gutter (which, by the way, means he's thinking naughty/dirty things).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Subs are called "Italians"? Jeez, good to know. If I ever go to Maine I think I'd be worried about someone trying to eat me!
> 
> "Hey Bob, you hungry?"
> 
> ...


That's exactly what they say...LOL.

Here's an Amato's "real" Italian:










People who leave Maine and get homesick for certain foods always mention Italians and Pat's Pizza. Lobster is rarely on the list. I guess you can get lobster anywhere but you can only get a real Italian or Pat's Pizza in Maine.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Now Jim, get that mind out of the gutter (which, by the way, means he's thinking naughty/dirty things).


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Technicolor yawn
Porcelain prayer
Hurl
Huck
Chumming
Puke
Toss your cookies
Heave
Upchuck
Hork

The above are just a few of the many terms that refer to vomiting/throwing up.  (Okay, not a pleasant subject, but one that does have a lot of slang terms.)


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

If something is "sh!t" then it is not good. But if something is "_the_ sh!t" then it is totally awesome. "Badass" also means awesome, while "bad" can be either bad or good, in much the same way "sick" can, depending on context. "Sweet" means good, especially when pronounced "sah-weet."

A "farkload" (note: people actually use a different word there), an "assload," and a "crapload" all mean "a lot." Which one is biggest is up for debate.

If you just "busted a move" you just pulled off an impressive dance move (generally to some sort of popular music; does not apply to waltzes and other similar dances).

And of course, a lot of internet slang has made its way into popular verbal usage. WTF, LOL, and BRB come immediately to mind.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Coke/Soda/Pop = all mean a carbonated beverage, usage depends on where you are. Coke is mostly Southern, Pop is mid-western


In the South, "Coke" means "carbonated beverage".

This is a perfectly reasonable conversation:
"What kind of Coke do you want"
"What kind of Coke you got?"
"Mountain Dew, Coke, Dr Pepper, and Sprite"
"I'll have a Dr Pepper".

"****'s age" usually denotes a long span of time (clearly they have some other kind of racoons, as we tend to have mostly roadkill ones here)
"Just a piece" when used as a direction can mean anywhere from 100 yards to 100 miles.
"A fur piece" usually denotes a very long amount of distance, relatively speaking. But it can also mean from 100 yards to 100 miles.

Also, Jim, I love that you used a picture from Some Like it Hot to demonstrate "on the lam". I just got that soundtrack this week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Robin:  I wanted to use the shot of them going into the ladies' room, but couldn't find it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You all are having a great time listing American Slang on here, but I am noticing that Theatergeek has not posted....admit it!  Ya'll are doing this for yourselves!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> You all are having a great time listing American Slang on here, but I am noticing that Theatergeek has not posted....admit it! Ya'll are doing this for yourselves!


Yep. We're "getting our jollies."


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Online Slang Dictionary warning the language on that site isn't family appropriate

Google is also verb meaning to use an online search engine. (it is in one of the dictionaries. I forget which one)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> Supper - slang for dinner


Not necessarily. Depending on where you live, "dinner" can refer to either the midday or the evening meal. "Supper" specifically means the evening meal.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

"hit the hay"- go to bed
(my daughter's favorite) "sicker than a possum in a possum hospital"- very ill
"80 in a betting"- you're going to jail for helping someone commit a crime (aiding and abetting)
"fry"- put to death by method of electric chair ("Does Georgia have the death penatly?" "Well, we're not Texas or West Viginia, but yea, we fy a few.")


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gag a maggot/gag me with a spoon--the idea you just expressed revolts me


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not necessarily. Depending on where you live, "dinner" can refer to either the midday or the evening meal. "Supper" specifically means the evening meal.


In my life and family, we had breakfast, lunch and dinner except on Sunday, when we had breakfast, dinner at 2 pm and then supper in the evening. We didn't do this every Sunday, maybe about once a month. Also on Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Now, we ONLY do it on Thanksgiving and Christmas.

I suppose when we have "breakfast for dinner" (pancakes and sausage) that's really supper....LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> In my life and family, we had breakfast, lunch and dinner except on Sunday, when we had breakfast, dinner at 2 pm and then supper in the evening. We didn't do this every Sunday, maybe about once a month. Also on Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> Now, we ONLY do it on Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> 
> ...


Yep. Ditto with my grandparents. And many farming families have "dinner" at midday. "Dinner" regionally, colloquially tends to refer to the largest meal of the day, which is often lunch on farms or on Sundays, depending on your locale and family.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yep. Ditto with my grandparents. And many farming families have "dinner" at midday. "Dinner" regionally, colloquially tends to refer to the largest meal of the day, which is often lunch on farms or on Sundays, depending on your locale and family.


Yep. It's interesting how terms and folkways have changed.

The one thing that is constant and both my husband and I have brought forward from our families and upbringing, is the notion of eating together. We eat 99% of our dinners together, my daughter and I sit and have breakfast every morning (even if it is only a piece of toast or bowl of cereal..we sit together and talk) and on the weekend, we have lunch, too. Whether at home or at a restaurant (even McDonald's) we share the vast majority of our meals. IMO, it makes a difference.

L


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got one.. 

Today I was talking to my mom and she made me mad.. so later when I called my grandma to talk about it I said that I was hot.  
Hot being mad.. not temp. or attractive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yep. It's interesting how terms and folkways have changed.
> 
> The one thing that is constant and both my husband and I have brought forward from our families and upbringing, is the notion of eating together. We eat 99% of our dinners together, my daughter and I sit and have breakfast every morning (even if it is only a piece of toast or bowl of cereal..we sit together and talk) and on the weekend, we have lunch, too. Whether at home or at a restaurant (even McDonald's) we share the vast majority of our meals. IMO, it makes a difference.
> 
> L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

In the south, dinner is the midday meal, supper is the evening meal.

There is no plural for y'all it is plural as it is. It cracks me up when Northerners try to use it and have no idea how.

Just for fun - here is one of my Dad's favorite sayings, "A Charolais among the crystals" Can you guess it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> There is no plural for y'all it is plural as it is. It cracks me up when Northerners try to use it and have no idea how.


I have never said "y'all." Never have, never will. You need to realize, I am a northeasterner, born and bred. I spent two years in exile in Chicago, counting the minutes until I could get home.

I grew up in New York, now I live in Maine. I have no plans to leave. I am not retiring to Florida, either. I guess you could say, my feet are planted. LOL 

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I guess you could say, my feet are planted. LOL


I _could_ say your toes are frozen.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I _could_ say your toes are frozen.


No, I have really really warm toes....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I could say your toes are frozen.


Which should not be confused with "cold feet", which is like a fear of getting married or committed or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that we're getting into this, i can see why TG is not allowed to use slang.  It's almost a separate language in itself.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


And knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Once the video plays, try some of the others.  They have been over dubbed and some are pretty funny but there is some serious bad language.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Once the video plays, try some of the others. They have been over dubbed and some are pretty funny but there is some serious bad language.


Yep thats why I didn't use one of the parody ones. I am married to a huge GI Joe fan. Last year the convention was in Frisco Tx so we drove over to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Go Joe!  Did you know there is supposed to be a live action Joe movie in production?  I bet your DH will love it if it ever gets made.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Go Joe! Did you know there is supposed to be a live action Joe movie in production? I bet your DH will love it if it ever gets made.


Um its in the can coming out in August. It has Ray Park as snake eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Um its in the can coming out in August. It has Ray Park as snake eyes.


Ah, I will take that as a yes then.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In Maine, they're Italians and the beverage is a tonic.
> 
> L


*Here on Staten Island it's a hero and a Diet Coke ;-p*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

She's here!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> She's here!


*Who's here?*


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> How about the fact that when someone says there is a "fat chance" of that happening or a "slim chance" of that happening, they usually mean the same thing?


That's almost as bad as when people say "I could care less" when what they mean is "I couldn't care less"
It always bugs me when people say that....at least know what your saying!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> That's almost as bad as when people say "I could care less" when what they mean is "I couldn't care less"
> It always bugs me when people say that....at least know what your saying!!


Wrong thread. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2908.msg65184.html#msg65184


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Panties in a wad - upset over something (female of course or a male that perhaps wears panties  )

Who peed in your Rice Crispies - reply to someone that is grouchy or irritable


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2908.msg65184.html#msg65184


HAH!! I need to read through that one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Grammar Nazi= some annoying person that follows you around a forum correcting you're poor grammar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Grammar Nazi= some annoying person that follows you around a forum correcting *your* poor grammar.


Fixed, in true brownshirt fashion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I did that on purpose just to see who would jump first. hehehe



Bacardi Jim said:


> Fixed, in true brownshirt fashion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*goosesteps in iambic pentameter*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have never said "y'all." Never have, never will. You need to realize, I am a northeasterner, born and bred. I spent two years in exile in Chicago, counting the minutes until I could get home.
> 
> I grew up in New York, now I live in Maine. I have no plans to leave. I am not retiring to Florida, either. I guess you could say, my feet are planted. LOL
> 
> L


I don't know why the southerners are always put down for saying y'all. Other parts of the US have their own term for the same thing. I started my life in Northern Missouri and we always said "you guys" regardless of whether we were talking to males or females, but always only to groups of more than one person. I believe in the North East US, this is the same thing as "youse guys". I had to learn very quickly to say y'all after moving to Arkansas (third graders can be so mean).


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a proud Southerner, so I can say this - Everyone else is jealous!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The terms boy and girl...it isn't always referring to kids. Refers to drugs.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> "Y'all" is Southern for "you all". lol, no, I do not believe the plural for that is "all y'all".


When I lived in Oklahoma the plural of "y'all" was either "all y'all" OR "y'all all," your choice.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> When I lived in Oklahoma the plural of "y'all" was either "all y'all" OR "y'all all," your choice.


I live in a small town in OK and I'm not sure that I've ever heard either of those . I don't really hear y'all that often except for maybe older people. It's usually "you guys".


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

And let's not forget our military which brought us:

snafu = situation normal, all f**ked up
fubar = f**ked up beyond all recognition
SOL = sh*t out of luck


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Everytime I say y'all, I feel a little weird, but I don't know why.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

jeremy81 said:


> I live in a small town in OK and I'm not sure that I've ever heard either of those . I don't really hear y'all that often except for maybe older people. It's usually "you guys".


I think I must be "older people." I left OK in 1986 with my toddler and moved back home to MN. I must say, though, that "'all"always made more sense to me than "you guys" (I grew up with that one) when I'm talking to a room full of women.

Another military one:

SOS - Sh!t on a shingle - Creamed chipped beef on toast. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I think I must be "older people." I left OK in 1986 with my toddler and moved back home to MN. I must say, though, that "'all"always made more sense to me than "you guys" (I grew up with that one) when I'm talking to a room full of women.
> 
> Another military one:
> 
> SOS - Sh!t on a shingle - Creamed chipped beef on toast. Mmmmmmm.


Hubby 20 years retired Navy. Familiar with that one also!


----------

